# Bottle Cap Blank



## studioseven (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello All,
 I stumbled on this video on You Tube and found it interesting so I thought I would share it with the group.  It is called "Making a blank using bottle caps" by RJBWoodturner.. I hope this link works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgF2KxHVWGc

Seven


----------

